# Help me find these Manolo's



## Lapis (Oct 19, 2008)

Pretty please


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 19, 2008)

I cant see the pic?


----------



## Lapis (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I cant see the pic?_

 
crap ok let me save it and upload


----------



## franimal (Oct 19, 2008)

Those are so pretty. I bet they are really expensive. Good luck in your search, sorry I can't help.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a pair like that  I got mine from ebay! 
Search :
Manolo
Then colour : blue


----------



## Hilly (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree! Ebay!


----------



## Lapis (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_Those are so pretty. I bet they are really expensive. Good luck in your search, sorry I can't help._

 
Thanks they are cute but not for me, they are for a friend to wear her wedding day


----------



## Mrs S (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I think I'm in love with these shoes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't find this specific pair, but a load of other adorable Manolos here:

Manolo Blahnik at ShopStyle

Maybe a "plan B" for your friend?


----------

